# My Planted Cookie Jar



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

This is so inspiring!

Yay you!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the jar keep it up.


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice jar... gives me ideas.


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

I've looked at that very jar in WalMart. Comes with a lid, right? I'm considering it for a betta.

Nice to see what you did with it. Looks great!


----------



## nantuko (Feb 13, 2012)

@ everyone You all are too kind! Not as beautiful as any ADA tank but is a fun project none the less! 

@ Lauralou It does come with a lid! Previously had it as dirted emersed setup growing dwarf hair grass using only sunlight. So many options with this jar! 

Sneak Peek at my other project! 











One day I might use an actual camera!


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Love both of your tanks


----------



## Wpg4 (Mar 4, 2018)

nice page!!! i just started mine recently and yours was the one that got my attention. thanks!!!


----------

